# Jan 6th Commitee's Last Dying Gasp is Transpiring .........Just Go Away, Like Your Illegitimate Sniffer in Chief.



## thirteenknots (Oct 13, 2022)

And to think this guy below could " Possibly " be the next Minority/Majority Leader
of the Democratic Party. 



What's next.... Ed Buck will be the " New " Sargent at Arms... 


Ugh.


----------



## thirteenknots (Oct 13, 2022)

_*Adam Schiff was at Buck’s place 16 times........

Think about That !

And he's credible for Jan 6th and possibly the Minority Speaker...???

YUK.*_


----------

